# How to remove rear bumper cover on Atlas



## IRHutch (Jun 5, 2018)

I have a factory trailer hitch I want to put on and a lower valance with the cut out to install on the bumper but am not sure what all has to be removed to get to all the fasteners for the rear bumper assembly. Looks like there are three screws in the wheel well, two more on the bottom at the corners, screws along the bottom of the bumper. I pulled the rear tail lights but did not see any fasteners there, what else do I have to take off to access the fasteners to remove the bumper cover?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

The cover slides on brackets at the sides. Here will be no hidden screws that you need to remove. Some force will be needed to pull the cover rearward out of the side brackets.


----------

